# Adding new fonts to /usr/share/vt/fonts?



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Sep 9, 2018)

Is there a way to add _new_ fonts to /usr/share/vt/fonts?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 13, 2018)

If you had a console font (*.fnt), just place in /usr/share/vt/fonts/
Is in other format, check this command vtfontcvt(8), also read vt(4)


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Sep 13, 2018)

I'll try this out. Thank you, Martin.



Martin Paredes said:


> If you had a console font (*.fnt), just place in /usr/share/vt/fonts/
> Is in other format, check this command vtfontcvt(8), also read vt(4)


----------

